# How many Hours on your stock Brute engine



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wanted to start a thread with how many miles on your stock engine. I have right at 400 on my 08 brute force. Some of the problems I have had with mine are 1.Upper A-Arm Bushings 2.Fuel pump(Routed check valve to pod on new one) 3.Just replaced my rear shaft output Seal this weekend 4. Put new wiring harness on due to corrosion. Thats all I have done to mine. Lets Hear what yall got to say :argue:


----------



## rindin (Aug 9, 2010)

I have 406 hours on mine and 2600 miles. Replaced rear output shaft seal, wires under seat, fan breaker three times, left front diff seal, add oil almost every ride. On my third drive belt. It needs the input shaft seal done on both the front and rear diff this winter.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i have 12xx miles and 2xx hours on mine no probs yet just have to replace the rear seal every couple months.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just over 300 on mine .the usuals,oil seals,a arm bushings.nothing major.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

hmmm lets see i have about 400 miles and im on my 10th rear seal, 4th set of rod bearings, 3rd crankshaft, 2 rear axles, 2nd front seal, 1 set up upper a arm bushings, and im down right now because my front spark plug is stripped. i think thats about it.


----------



## rindin (Aug 9, 2010)

06REDGRIZZ said:


> hmmm lets see i have about 400 miles and im on my 10th rear seal, 4th set of rod bearings, 3rd crankshaft, 2 rear axles, 2nd front seal, 1 set up upper a arm bushings, and im down right now because my front spark plug is stripped. i think thats about it.


omg, i see why you only have 400 miles, no time to ride.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

48hrs and 220 miles on mine.....


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey ridin do you do alot of (ridin) haha you must drive yours to work everyday. You have 2,600 miles on your 2008 brute?


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

2009 650i - 1200 miles and only 1 new right side floor board. Ride about 30% mud/water and 70% trail


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I HAD ABOUT 230 HRS ON MINE BEFORE ROLLING IT UPSIDE DOWN IN THE SERPENT PIT AT ROCKS BOTTOM LAST YEAR AT THE 1ST ANNUAL M&G. CANT REMEMBER HOW MANY MILES WERE ON IT. ONLY REPLACED THE REAR SEAL A TIME OR TWO AND REPLACED ALL WHEEL BEARINGS.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a good friend that has a Grizzly and he talks so much smack about how his bike will out last a brutes. I told him that the brute engine is good and that as long as you keep oil in it and keep water out it will last as long as the yamaha engine. I think they will last as long as the other one will as long as you take care of it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

281 hours and 2670 miles. The normal stuff like just one rear seal, a-arm bearings, tierod ends, 4 belts, one upper and one lower steering stem bushing and bearing..nothing major.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

My 05 has 320 sum hours on it. One valve adjust. Kujo upper a-arm bushings. Pivot works lower a-arm bushings with grease zerks all around. K&N airfilter, custom advanced timing. Lots of mud races, river riding, hauling wood, plowing snow and other jobs around the house. Still runs great. Just keep the fluids topped off every once in awhile and a brute will last a long time.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

brute21 said:


> I have a good friend that has a Grizzly and he talks so much smack about how his bike will out last a brutes. I told him that the brute engine is good and that as long as you keep oil in it and keep water out it will last as long as the yamaha engine. I think they will last as long as the other one will as long as you take care of it.


What alot of people fail to mention is that the major damage like rod bearings, etc. are caused by rider error. Like taking in water.And not checking oil or maintaining the bike correctly.:34:


----------



## Tycho998 (Sep 13, 2010)

420 hrs, 5199 kms (3119 miles). 2 Engine rebuilds (dealer mechanic errors) both warranty covered. 4 belts, rear wheel bearing, 3 outers due to boot tears, 2 tie-rod ends, 2 tie-rods, 1 steering column, front right diff seal, a-arm bushings. and NO REAR SEALS REPLACED!!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

'08 2043 miles 237 hrs - 1 rear seal
'10 372 miles 49 hrs - no issues


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

think I did this post a while back...


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

2010 18 miles and 5 hours nothing major but the tire keeps going flat and there's not a hole in it and the dealer said that if I couldn't find it take it to him and he'd take it off the rim and find it inside..I asked him what if that's not the problem he said then we will do something else..tires aren't covered under a warranty


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

20 miles on my 2009 brute 650.. haven't had to do any seal replacement or anything else yet..


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> 2010 18 miles and 5 hours nothing major but the tire keeps going flat and there's not a hole in it and the dealer said that if I couldn't find it take it to him and he'd take it off the rim and find it inside..I asked him what if that's not the problem he said then we will do something else..tires aren't covered under a warranty


Just slime it and ride it !!!


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

2800 miles 308 hrs replaced belt though it looked like new
no seals yet


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> 2010 18 miles and 5 hours nothing major but the tire keeps going flat and there's not a hole in it and the dealer said that if I couldn't find it take it to him and he'd take it off the rim and find it inside..I asked him what if that's not the problem he said then we will do something else..tires aren't covered under a warranty


Sometimes mud or a stick or something will work its way between the tire bead and the rim... this will cause a leak... try airing it up and put some soapy water around the rim on both sides... also could be the valve stem leaking

Oh and I have an 09 650i w/ 80-something hours and 160-something miles
My rear oil seal is currently leaking
I've torn 1 CV boot
Had to clean corroded chokes on the carb
Smoked 1 belt - before changing clutch springs


----------



## rindin (Aug 9, 2010)

brute21 said:


> Hey ridin do you do alot of (ridin) haha you must drive yours to work everyday. You have 2,600 miles on your 2008 brute?


My riding ground is about six miles from the house, plus i drive it to the bar from time to time . But most of those are on the trail/mud/goin deep miles. I also have a teryx with 105 hours and around 1000 miles.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like everybody is getting a good bit of miles out of them. mabe I will have mine for a while being that it took 2 years to only put 378 miles on mine.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute21 said:


> Sounds like everybody is getting a good bit of miles out of them. mabe I will have mine for a while being that it took 2 years to only put 378 miles on mine.


Ahh..just bearly broke in. Treat it right and it will always be there for you.


----------



## bustamove (Jun 14, 2009)

420hrs 3800miles, seals, a arms, thinking about putting timing chains in just cuz cheap insurance. I ride it like I stole it and put it away wet.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

2010 brute 220 hours 1045 miles


----------



## jeff700VTWIN (Nov 22, 2009)

not a brute, but an 03 650 prairie, she's got 780 hours and 12,603 km's, not sure of the mile conversion, replaced swing arm bearings 2 time's front wheel bearings 2 time's and a few seals in the front diff, a tie-rod end here and there, also an 05 700 prairie, bout the same hours and a little over 13 thousand km's...and i havent really rode the 700 for 2 years...


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

blackbluebrute said:


> 2800 miles 308 hrs replaced belt though it looked like new
> no seals yet


When I replaced my belt around 2000 miles it looked new too, but if you take some measurements (width, thickness, etc) you'll notice the wear.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

2 09 650i's with 9? hrs and just under 1000kms. I'm changing out the upper a-arm bushings on both with Kujo's as they are just starting to show signs of play. 
Rear diff rebuilt on one but that was rider error and warranty covered it ( Thanks Dealer). No other issues!


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

10' with 75 hrs nuthing but change oil so far


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

What a depressing post. Makes these things look like junk. 
I have 1200 on my 08. None of these things has happened to mine. That I know of.:34: All I have done is change fluids, 1 belt for no reasona and plugs. Had one plug foul. According to this post I am in for a rough summer!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

06 650i 240+hrs, 860= mi. timming chains, around 760mi. , top end (85MM HC weisco)850hrs, 3 belts, 2 rear seals, other than that just requireed maintance oil changes an stuff. the top end went because of water an mud, my fault


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

2007 750 408 hrs 2700 miles . 2 belts , 3 rear seals needs upper a-arm bushings now . oh and rear seal is leaking now. runs great starting to get some clutch noise . great power .


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

500+ hrs 3400 miles. Just normal stuff and upgrades and change fluids often.. Still runnin real strong. A arm bushings are becoming boring tho.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

88 hours 375 miles...


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

3015mi 538 hours


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

MinnKawi said:


> What a depressing post. Makes these things look like junk.
> I have 1200 on my 08. None of these things has happened to mine. That I know of.:34: All I have done is change fluids, 1 belt for no reasona and plugs. Had one plug foul. According to this post I am in for a rough summer!



Well, to make you feel better.......

2010 650i 452hrs 8958km (5598 miles)

Engine parts replaced : 2 spark plugs and one rear seal.

Up until the 8500km mark I didn't even have a suspension/steering part or wheel bearing go bad. Just replace the original A-arm bearings with Kujo's kit, and replaced one ball joint (but only because I wrecked the boot taking the control arm off) and the rear wheel bearings.


Still need to do the rear upper and lower knuckle bushings.

No road running, so it's all trail miles. Our trails are a good mixture of rocky trails, wet trails, and muddy areas.

Other repairs include a self-inflicted CV boot ripped up, 2 belts (just due to normal wear) and a rear driveshaft that had the spline boot torn up and I didn't notice it and the mud and water wore out the splines. There have been other little things, but nothing to be concerned about. (One set of brake pads, a sticky choke cable...that sort of thing)

The engine oil and filter is changed every 800kms, as is the fluid in both diffs. The 4x4 actuator, etc has worked flawlessly and neither diff has been opened up for any repairs.

No complaints here.

Like someone said, keep clean oil in them, and keep the water out of them, they'll last as well as anything else.

*Edit* aaaannnnnddd I just noticed that this post was just brought back from the dead this afternoon. oops.


----------

